# 1:32 Canadian Pacific Wood Sheathed Caboose



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

For my Canadian friends to the north, my next caboose will be a Canadian Pacific model.
David Leech was kind enough to provide me with dimensional drawings and photographs for a 34'-10" Canadian Pacific wood sheathed caboose, road number series 436980-437004. I'm currently laying out the parts and will be getting the end rail and ladders cut along with the steps. 
I'm trying to get an idea of quantity to make of these, they will sold as kits with a few built to order. Please send a PM or email if you are interested in one of these caboose.
They will be very similar to the Great Northern caboose in structure and construction. Pictures to follow, models to be available at Sacramento. Thank you.

Harlan


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

How about a C&O caboose for those of us with an Accucraft Allegheny on order?

-Adam


----------

